# A Few 4 the Weekend



## sawhorseray (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2021)

LOL ! Some of those hit home , and that makes them really funny . I needed a good laugh . 
Man my eyes are watering . Lol . 
Bernie don't have the balls . Lol .


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 30, 2021)

The Kermit one about laughing at something wrong...I've been a nurse for 30 yrs. It has definitely twisted my sense of humor!  
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

Definitely some keepers there! Another fine batch Ray!

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 30, 2021)

Good stuff once again!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 30, 2021)

I went and got my magnifying glass for the eye chart...  didn't help any ...


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 30, 2021)

These were all excellent.  Those Bernie ones are hilarious.  The definition of irony, I could see that happening, lol.  Thanks.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

This is so sad... didn't see the correlation earlier... just dawned on me about bernie! That's funny as hell! And you can laugh at me if ya want... I might join ya! But just so you know...I'm an expert golfer!!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 30, 2021)

I only posted about 1/3 of the Bernie memes, don't want to get too political, but they do crack me up. The eye chart is for torturing old guys with fading vision, guess it works. I was a 8-9 handicap golfer in my prime, that was before the alien women got here, dammit!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 30, 2021)

Some really good ones here, Ray.
Gary


----------

